

An Interview with Karsten Nohl, Cryptography and Internet Security Expert - Facemelters
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/exit-interview-im-a-cryptospecialist-working-to-secure-the-internet-for-a-billion-people

======
gaelian
_India is on the verge of finally becoming an internet-connected country.
There’s already millions of Indians on the internet, obviously, but it’s still
a tiny proportion of the population.

They have 950 million phones–almost a billion phone lines connected–of which
only 5 percent are connected to the internet. So there’s a billion people
ready to jump, as soon as you give them a smartphone, and a little bit of
money to pay for the internet plan. They will be the next big cohort on the
internet.

I didn’t have to worry about phishing, and I clicked on every email because I
didn’t receive that much. There was very little spam, and certainly no
phishing. I grew into the internet as the internet became more and more evil.
As such, I can now behave in more or less secure ways.

Somebody entering the internet for the first time right now does not have that
luxury, especially somebody who’s illiterate, or mostly illiterate, who can
barely use a tablet computer._

This is a really good point he's making. I sometimes joke with my computer
illiterate friends/family that I don't know how they survive in the world
these days. But seriously, it's so easy to take for granted that many of us
have had the experience of growing along side the Internet and having the time
to adapt to it as it became more "evil". Being throw into the "evil" Internet
today without that background would be pretty scary/risky. Having entire large
chunks of developing countries doing it en masse is just scary/risky on an
unprecedented scale.

